# Games everyone seems to love, but you just couldn't get into.



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

You ever had a game you had a bit of a controversial opinion on? A game that seems universally loved, but you thought wasn't as good as people said, or even thought it was just plain bad? Well, let's hear those controversial opinions!

I guess I'll start by painting a big old target on my head, I didn't like GTA: San Andreas! I never managed to finish the game, mainly because I thought the controls and mechanics were just too dated. Before everyone thinks I outright hate this game, let me say what I liked in it. I liked what I saw of the story, and liked the characters, and I really liked the side stuff you could do like working out, dating, robbing houses, gang wars, etc. Honestly I think GTA V could have really benefitted from having a little bit more of that in it (and I loved GTA V).

But the driving controls are awful, cars don't even take that much damage before they catch fire and explode. The mission failure/death system is way too punishing with how it takes away all of your weapons and you have to drive all the way back to where you start the mission, as opposed to hitting a restart button. And my God, it takes practically an hour just to choose which clothes to put on CJ, with him going in and out of the closet for every damn article of clothing! I'm sorry, but I just couldn't enjoy this game with all of these problems.

This is definitely a game I think would benefit heavily from a digital modern remaster/remake. They could update the controls, make the shooting and health mechanics more forgiving, and maybe add some damn optional fast travel and GPS! I mean holy shit this world is huge and it's a bitch to tell if your going the right direction or not!

I'm not asking to make the game "casual" or any of the other buzzwords "hardcore gamers" like to throw around, just that they update it.

But that's just me. Anyone else have a different game you have a controversial opinion about?


----------



## Starbeak (Jun 21, 2017)

There is quite a few:

*The whole Nintendo Switch:* Reason: too controversial will start a massive argument. I will say, my friend has it brought it over and we played it. I just don't see myself playing it all the time.

*FNAF:* Reason: It was okay until the 3rd one, then youtube over-saturated it and it became "meh" rather then "sweet more videos". I played the first one it seemed boring and just couldn't get into.

*GTAV Online:* Reason: I tried to get into it but it just wasn't there. I usually find myself playing solo missions and single player roaming. There is nothing against it, but I just wasn't into it for whatever reason.

Other games people are Into but I have little to no interest in:

Overwatch And Undertale.

Even though I never played these two, I saw my subscriptions on youtube playing these and both are something I can see myself not playing for too long, even though I like watching certain channels play them due to their commentary.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Starbeak said:


> *GTAV Online:* Reason: I tried to get into it but it just wasn't there. I usually find myself playing solo missions and single player roaming. There is nothing against it, but I just wasn't into it for whatever reason.


I didn't get into GTA V Online either, but that was mainly due to the fact that I couldn't find anyone to play with that wasn't a 13-year-old who just learned racial and homophobic slurs for the first time, and tries way too hard to be edgy.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 21, 2017)

Starbeak said:


> There is quite a few:
> 
> *The whole Nintendo Switch:* Reason: too controversial will start a massive argument. I will say, my friend has it brought it over and we played it. I just don't see myself playing it all the time.
> 
> ...


Wow, you like triggered me a lot, I like all of those...except FNAF....and GTAV.

Seriously though, I myself did not get into the Fallout Series, everyone is talking about it, but 3 and 4 just didn't get me.
Actually, open world games in general do this for me. It's fun being able to explore everywhere, but it's usually at the cost of a coherent or driving story.
Still enjoyable sometimes though


----------



## real time strategist (Jun 21, 2017)

Fallout:  i have played them all, and they all bore me.

Doom 4: not only are the originals more fun and cheaper combined, but the gameplay is so slow and boring, the cutscenes take so fucking long, which wouldnt be a problem if the story wasnt trash, and the levels all look the fucking same, best way to describe it is slightly faster call of duty.

Starcraft: good for competitive, but it is quite a bad RTS, there is very little strategy, and most of the game is who has more APM wins.

Arma: im sorry but I dont enjoy walking around for 10 hours only to get one shot, this game is slower than dwarf fortress and more confusing than it, yes I learned how to play arma but it is still a lot of walking around and not doing anything.

Command and conquer 3 and up: so take tiberian dawn and make it more boring and slow, I wouldnt say its bad but I would wrather play Tiberian dawn or ra1 than 3, 4 just sucks though.

Simcity, all of them: not only has DF made these games outdated for me, but they just bore me, I honestly have no idea why other than they just do for some reason.

MMOs: one word: grind.

MOBA: competitive games have this problem of taking out fun for being competitive, I dont really care at all about being competitive in a videogame.

Im going to stop now because this is going to become a text wall soon.


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 21, 2017)

Fallout 4 is one of the worst AAA/hyped games I've ever played. Embarrassing when another company can use your IP better than Bethesda can to create my favorite game of all time (Fallout New Vegas)


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Fallout 4 is one of the worst AAA/hyped games I've ever played. Embarrassing when another company can use your IP better than Bethesda can to create my favorite game of all time (Fallout New Vegas)


Maybe it's just cause I've never played a Fallout game, but I really enjoyed Fallout 4. I can see the flaws are there (like the fact the Bethesda really needs to develop a new graphics engine), but I just kept coming back to play, especially with mods enabled. RPG-type games are always either hit or miss for me, but Fallout 4 was just my kind of RPG.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 21, 2017)

Counterstrike: To me it's basic of the basic first person shooter a foundation for fps but I want a little more.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Team Fortress 2 and Counter strike...mainly because Im not very good at multiplayer gaming and shooter games in general :/


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Fallout 4 is one of the worst AAA/hyped games I've ever played. Embarrassing when another company can use your IP better than Bethesda can to create my favorite game of all time (Fallout New Vegas)



sorry but this shows how little you actually know about fallout Fallout is not a Bethesda IP it was created by Interplay Fallout 2 was developed by Black isle studios who would go on to become Obsidian so it was Obsidian's to begin with not Bethesda

Fallout New Vegas was "better" because it was created by the original creators they also continued with their cannon like the NCR which in Fallout 2 was just a little nothing town in the middle of nowhere

i can't really see why you think Fallout 4 is "bad" its what fallout 3 should have been the origional fans of Fallout didn't like fallout 3 or NV because it didn't look like fallout it looked like an Oblivion total conversion mod with a Fallout skin Fallout 4 did a lot better job at making it feel like fallout

Fallout NV was an improvement it felt more fallouty but there was something missing i also didn't like the weapon re designs in all of them for example the "plasma caster" is actually what the Plasma rifle is supposed to be the Hunting Rifle is supposed to be a G3 and they had M9 Beretta's and desert eagles and so on Fallout was never this overly 50's looking game it looked more 90's like mad max


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Team Fortress 2 and Counter strike...mainly because Im not very good at multiplayer gaming and shooter games in general :/


the thing about tf2 even if you're bad at the game their are billions of modded game modes you can play.
I used to play fun servers a lot.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> sorry, but this shows how little you actually know about fallout. Fallout is not a Bethesda IP it was created by Interplay, Fallout 2 was developed by Black isle studios who would go on to become Obsidian so it was Obsidian's to begin with not Bethesda.
> 
> Fallout New Vegas was "better" because it was created by the original creators, they also continued with their canon like the NCR which in Fallout 2 was just a little nothing town in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> ...



...this was awful to read and drove me mad so I fixed the grammar by putting periods and commas.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

ACaracalFromWork said:


> the thing about tf2 even if you're bad at the game their are billions of modded game modes you can play.
> I used to play fun servers a lot.



I guess so, but I dont understand it, I guess.

...and on that note same with minecraft. What do?


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> ...this was awful to read and drove me mad so I fixed the grammar by putting periods and commas.



the snarky attitude is very unnecessary mate


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh, I could list a few....

Fallout series: I just don't like post-nuclear settings in general.

FF7: Sit down a while and let me tell you a story.


Spoiler



Back in its day, I played a demo for its ill-fated PC port.  I don't know what exactly happened but all those lovely pre-rendered background graphics wound up absolutely scrambled when I played it (the FMVs and 3D rendering were fine, though).  Compared to the crown jewel of the 16-bit era that was FF6, the above experience killed my interest faster than Sephiroth kabobbed Aeris.  Oh, and that whole Aeris thing wasn't a plot twist I discovered blindly; by the time I actually tried playing it on the PSX I was already spoiled to this development (and having an official strategy guide at the time did not help this any, either), so its emotional impact on me was a big flat ZERO.  I was genuinely more brokenhearted over losing Shadow in FF6...


----------



## BasilClover (Jun 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> sorry but this shows how little you actually know about fallout Fallout is not a Bethesda IP it was created by Interplay Fallout 2 was developed by Black isle studios who would go on to become Obsidian so it was Obsidian's to begin with not Bethesda -snip-



"Bethesda Softworks LLC v. Interplay Entertainment Corporation was a legal dispute between Bethesda Softworks, the current owner of the Fallout franchise, and Interplay, the publisher of the original Fallout games, and in settlement confirmed that Bethesda was the sole owner of the Fallout franchise, and ended the hopes of Interplay to create any future Fallout titles, including Project V13 (Fallout Online)."

"In 2004, faced with growing debts and declining revenues, Interplay offered a number of their Intellectual property rights (including Fallout)... Amongst the bidders for the Fallout license was Bethesda Softworks, who secured a license to create 3 Fallout titles, in an Exclusive License Agreement (often referred to as the ELA). This deal was completed in June 2004. Following this, Bethesda began development on Fallout 3."


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jun 21, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> the snarky attitude is very unnecessary mate


Sorry, I tried to be polite about it, :/ it didnt come off that way, but run on sentences like that dont read well


----------



## Alstren (Jun 21, 2017)

Darksouls, its setting and ideas are awesome and it looks like it could be alot of fun. But after getting my ass kicked in by the Bell Gargoyles 37 times in a row with no hope of success I went a little silly with rage and swore off playing it ever again. To this day I respect the game, I like its lore, but I will never play any of the Souls games ever again.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I guess so, but I dont understand it, I guess.
> 
> ...and on that note same with minecraft. What do?


I could never get into Minecraft mainly because I'm not talented enough to create anything in it.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 21, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Darksouls, its setting and ideas are awesome and it looks like it could be alot of fun. But after getting my ass kicked in by the Bell Gargoyles 37 times in a row with no hope of success I went a little silly with rage and swore off playing it ever again. To this day I respect the game, I like its lore, but I will never play any of the Souls games ever again.


It also doesn't help that when you ask the fanbase for advice or help with a difficult boss they act all high and mighty, and blow you off.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 21, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> It also doesn't help that when you ask the fanbase for advice or help with a difficult boss they act all high and mighty, and blow you off.


Eh, you have to trust your own eyes on things like that, doing the youtubes on how to beat this and that.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 22, 2017)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I see a ton of charisma in this game, but it's a bit on easy side, has lots of backtracking, and I'm not into its battle system. A subjective "not my type of game" pick.

Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I'm actually a huge fan of both Castlevania and all the "metroidvanias", but low difficulty ruins it for me. I'm not against easy or easily exploitable games, it's just that this one gives you too many overpowered tools for its own good, doesn't test your limits at all, and you don't even have to try to find AI-breaking patterns or ways to breeze through it. That's speaking of original game, of course - there's a fanmade patch that ramps up the difficulty, and I've enjoyed it a lot.

Civilization. A game I actually really want to love, but just don't get how to play it efficiently enough - I either get stomped by other nations or starve my own country due to improper resource management. I'm not a good strategist, I guess. Maybe one day, when I'll have enough time to read through some manuals - it took me half a year to understand SimCity, and now I love that series 

Also, Pokemon. The lore is cool, the mons are cool, and the atmosphere is cool, but it's the gameplay I have problems with - it's just so grindy, minimalistic and outdated, it makes Dragon Quest look like Monster Hunter in comparison. The "Pokemon collecting" aspect is kinda fun, but ruined by version-exclusive pokemons and some other artificial roadblocks. In general, Pokemon is a franchise I prefer to enjoy from spectator's perspective, and I never had enough patience to complete any game in the series - I'll better just play some Persona instead, a "mon-collecting" series with some genuinely deep gameplay mechanics and storylines.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 22, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I see a ton of charisma in this game, but it's a bit on easy side, has lots of backtracking, and I'm not into its battle system. A subjective "not my type of game" pick.
> 
> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. I'm actually a huge fan of both Castlevania and all the "metroidvanias", but low difficulty ruins it for me. I'm not against easy or easily exploitable games, it's just that this one gives you too many overpowered tools for its own good, doesn't test your limits at all, and you don't even have to try to find AI-breaking patterns or ways to breeze through it. That's speaking of original game, of course - there's a fanmade patch that ramps up the difficulty, and I've enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Civilization. A game I actually really want to love, but just don't get how to play it efficiently enough - I either get stomped by other nations or starve my own country due to improper resource management. Maybe one day, when I'll have enough time to read through some manuals - it took me half a year to understand SimCity, and now I love that series


I can relate to Civilization. I really wanted to like that game, but I was just no good at it. Strategy is another genre that's rather hit or miss for me.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 22, 2017)

For all my love of Europa Universalis and its handle on empire management (far more intricate than that of any Civilization game to date), its steep learning curve and relative lack of forgiveness takes its toll rather quickly.


----------



## Norros (Jun 22, 2017)

Metal Gear (except Rising)
Mario 
Pokemon
Final Fantasy
STALKER


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 22, 2017)

Overwatch.

Everyone seems to be into it and my god, no one would shut up about it when it was released. It had so little content and its price wasn't justified. I was looking forward to it, bought it, and was immediately bored within a week because of its slim pickings. It's better now, but still doesn't grab my attention. 

Probably doesn't help that my standards lie with UT2004.


----------



## Nixonia (Jun 22, 2017)

Call of Duty games past Modern Warfare 2. Don't like them. Too fast and arcadey, and rely on twitch shot capability in my opinion. I much prefer Battlefield (although didn't like Hardline for the same reason).

Legend of Zelda games. Don't know why I don't care for them, because I should like them based on the games I like. But, I don't.

Super Mario anything past Sunshine. I feel it's outdone, and am kinda done with it. I don't want to play Mario Goes Shopping, and hence, also don't want to play Galaxy.

Any fighting game at all. Combos, reflexes, patterns, timing! They all coalesce into something I can't do very well, and so, won't play unless coerced into being a punching bag.

And finally! Dark Souls! I could never get the timing right on anything, and so, die more than your average player. I am mocked for this constantly in my house. (BUT! I mock them for not being able to kill consistently with the flare gun in Battlefield 1)


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 22, 2017)

*Grand Theft Auto V* is definitely one game I struggle to see any merit in.*..*_ think San Andreas was the only one I *liked *lmao_*
Final Fantasy VII* is also another. I know it's almost a cliche at this point to hate on FF7, but that doesn't change the fact that I do XD
Then, there's *Metal Gear Solid IV*. Just... don't see why people like it. But then again, I didn't really like any MGS games...


----------



## Sagt (Jun 22, 2017)

CS:GO - FPS games aren't really my thing, but I found this one to be particularly generic in the small amount of time that I spent playing it.

Rust - I initially played this with some friends on a server and spent almost an entire hour looking for them across the map - not an exaggeration. Also, the crafting/survival genre of games is pretty overdone at this point.

Elder Scrolls Online - Too grind heavy, though I suppose this is more a problem with MMOs rather than exclusively ESO. Other than that, I have to admit that I found the versatility of classes to be pretty cool.



ChapterAquila92 said:


> For all my love of Europa Universalis and its handle on empire management (far more intricate than that of any Civilization game to date), its steep learning curve and relative lack of forgiveness takes its toll rather quickly.


That's a pretty common theme with a lot of games by Paradox. Some aspects of their games are just way too complex with little explanation, like the economy and population systems in Victoria 2.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 22, 2017)

'*Kingdom Hearts*'. Nooooooooo thank you.
i got my PS2 just after the 3 came out. i'd read some stuff on 'Kingdom Hearts' and the premise sounded intriguing; Disney characters crossed with a (final) fantasy RPG? Yes please! ... Then i saw how "edgy" it was with the character designs, dialogue, story, etc. and i immediately shut that shit down. i played for a total of 3 hours, all the while groaning and rolling my eyes. No person should have that many zippers. i couldn't get through the 'Alice in Wonderland' garbage so i didn't even get very far. i bought it used from Gamestop so i swapped it out for something else the very next day. The sales guy asked why i didn't like it and demeaned me in front of his coworkers and other customers. "_Hey guys! Look at this asshat! He doesn't like Kingdom Hearts!_". Just out of curiosity i looked up some of the cutscenes on YouTube and fucking LOL'd my ass off! i'm so glad i didn't get invested in it because Kingdom Hearts designs are hideously overstated and colorful, the voices are a perfect storm of terrible mixed with perfect, the storyline is hard to follow and the lore is unnecessarily deep and makes no goddam sense. Besides, _hardcore_ 'Kingdom Hearts' fans are some of the cringiest mother-fuckers i've ever met in my life. WORSE than "Five Nights at Edgy's" fans. That's not to say that _all_ fans of the games are cringe-lords but the worst of them make my skin crawl. How ANYBODY can take the game _seriously_ as beyond my comprehension, especially given the old-school Disney settings and such. it's like serving chocolate icecream on seafood pizza. All three flavors are great on their own but mixed together makes a cluster-fuck of equally incompatible concepts.

For the record, i LOVE the old Disney cartoons and characters but only a handful of JRPGs (namely FF7). i didn't know exactly what to expect; only that everybody recommended it. i feel like i dodged a bullet.

Addendum: i also spent far too long typing this one single, solitary post. Dammit. My soda's gone flat and my cookies are stale...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Any kind of MoBA


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 22, 2017)

FNAF
Undertale
Destiny (Seriously, fuck this game)
Fallout 4
Crossout (I play it occasionally, but that's it)
World of Warcraft (I reeeeally tried to play it for a long time. Just literally couldn't, even after numerous attempts over long periods)
Company of Heroes 2
GTA V
Consoles. I see ZERO benefits with them. The majority of games can be played quite easily on a PC and way better, I might add.
Overwatch (Just.. Meh. I'd much rather play Team Fortress 2. TF2 is way more varied in both game modes, maps and just sheer FUN. Also, hats)


----------



## drawain (Jun 22, 2017)

*League of Legends 
CS:GO*
It's already annoying enough when all your friends just end up tilting the majority of the rounds. You play it for rank? Why is your rank worth that bullshit? You play it for fun? Then why don't you have fun and whine the majority of the time because of retarded teammates? I played CS:GO occasionally for fun, at an internship with my "bosses", lol, and here and then with my bf and friends to fill in 5th position. (I suck tho.) And I like the characters and art in LoL. But all in all: toxic genre.

*Smash Bros*
I don't like Nintendo physics, movement feels artificial and... shallow. And in Smash Bros the majority of characters don't interest me. I'd prefer other beat up games for parties.

*Final Fantasy*
This franchise is so confusing me. I see certain covers, see certain designs I like... I love Amanos work... I get a certain expression of the game and... then I see the actual game and gameplay and it feels so disconnected to my initial impression? Cheesy highschools? A world that just looks like it was made from edgy random weeabo-dreams thrown into a blender? Maybe I have to give it another chance, but the characters just look to forcefully edgy to me.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 22, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I see a ton of charisma in this game, but it's a bit on easy side, has lots of backtracking, and I'm not into its battle system. A subjective "not my type of game" pick.


Oh, I'll put that on my list too ... just not for the same reasons.

It was a huge departure from the 16-bit era, and not just because of the sprawling 3D (though Hyrule Field was still too large for its own good).  Boss battles made a jarring switchover from twitch-based battles (with maybe a usage of your newest item to assist you) to puzzle-based battles built _exclusively_ around said newest item. (a.k.a. the "theme park" problem.)  I also didn't enjoy the latter half of the story.  Didn't care much for the Gorons, mixed feelings about the new Zora designs, and I'm (still) not a fan of the Ganondorf lore it established.  Majora's Mask was just MUCH more enjoyable, both in gameplay and its setting.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 22, 2017)

The Last of Us. It just seems boring. Kills some people, push a platform around in the water, kill some clickers, save Ellie from something, repeat. I found the whole experience pretty dull.
Mario
Call of Duty
Battlefield
Final Fantasy
Kingdom Hearts
Dark Souls
Oblivion (I couldn't handle the awful graphics)
Destiny
Fallout 4
Fighting games


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 22, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> Oblivion (I couldn't handle the awful graphics)


I can see many good reasons to dislike Oblivion, but this is a really weird one. I mean, it's not much uglier than majority of games of its time (the outdoors enviropment was pretty impressive in it back then, actually), and art direction is fantastic - not to mention all the dated low-polyness can be fixed with dozens of available fanmods.


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 22, 2017)

The Metal Gear series.
There are too many motherf*cking Snakes in that motherf*cking franchise. Just sayin'.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> '*Kingdom Hearts*'. Nooooooooo thank you.
> i got my PS2 just after the 3 came out. i'd read some stuff on 'Kingdom Hearts' and the premise sounded intriguing; Disney characters crossed with a (final) fantasy RPG? Yes please! ... Then i saw how "edgy" it was with the character designs, dialogue, story, etc. and i immediately shut that shit down. i played for a total of 3 hours, all the while groaning and rolling my eyes. No person should have that many zippers. i couldn't get through the 'Alice in Wonderland' garbage so i didn't even get very far. i bought it used from Gamestop so i swapped it out for something else the very next day. The sales guy asked why i didn't like it and demeaned me in front of his coworkers and other customers. "_Hey guys! Look at this asshat! He doesn't like Kingdom Hearts!_". Just out of curiosity i looked up some of the cutscenes on YouTube and fucking LOL'd my ass off! i'm so glad i didn't get invested in it because Kingdom Hearts designs are hideously overstated and colorful, the voices are a perfect storm of terrible mixed with perfect, the storyline is hard to follow and the lore is unnecessarily deep and makes no goddam sense. Besides, _hardcore_ 'Kingdom Hearts' fans are some of the cringiest mother-fuckers i've ever met in my life. WORSE than "Five Nights at Edgy's" fans. That's not to say that _all_ fans of the games are cringe-lords but the worst of them make my skin crawl. How ANYBODY can take the game _seriously_ as beyond my comprehension, especially given the old-school Disney settings and such. it's like serving chocolate icecream on seafood pizza. All three flavors are great on their own but mixed together makes a cluster-fuck of equally incompatible concepts.
> 
> For the record, i LOVE the old Disney cartoons and characters but only a handful of JRPGs (namely FF7). i didn't know exactly what to expect; only that everybody recommended it. i feel like i dodged a bullet.
> ...


Eh, I'm not sure I would describe KH as "edgy", at least not in the modern day sense.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 23, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Eh, I'm not sure I would describe KH as "edgy"


How do _you_ define "edgy"? Just look at their costumes. Leather dusters, baggy pants, shitloads of zippers, belts, straps, charms, armor, rips, tears. i haven't seen all there is to see but i wouldn't be surprised if there's some twit with a fedora in there somewhere. Kingdom Hearts SCREAMS early 2000s' "edge". Hot Topic "edge". Sarcastically "edgy". Not necessarily "edge" in it's literal form but within the bounds of anime and angsty try-hard tumblr teens, it's "edgy".

More specifically it feels like it's _*trying*_ to be "edgy" but it comes off like a 14 year old brony with a katana and butterfly knife collection.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 23, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> How do _you_ define "edgy"? Just look at their costumes. Leather dusters, baggy pants, shitloads of zippers, belts, straps, charms, armor, rips, tears. i haven't seen all there is to see but i wouldn't be surprised if there's some twit with a fedora in there somewhere. Kingdom Hearts SCREAMS early 2000s' "edge". Hot Topic "edge". Sarcastically "edgy". Not necessarily "edge" in it's literal form but within the bounds of anime and angsty try-hard tumblr teens, it's "edgy".


I've been on the internet long enough to where edgy is now defined by me as 13-year-olds and other idiots using lazy offensive shock humor, or whatever the hell DC has been doing what their movies lately (excluding Wonder Woman of course). But that's just me.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jun 24, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> More specifically it feels like it's _*trying*_ to be "edgy" but it comes off like a 14 year old brony with a katana and butterfly knife collection.


I've heard of a 30-something brony of that variety. He went from sharpening knives in his spare time to brushing the manes of pony figurines, and left a fair amount of MLP artwork on my ship's network drive.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 28, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I can see many good reasons to dislike Oblivion, but this is a really weird one. I mean, it's not much uglier than majority of games of its time (the outdoors enviropment was pretty impressive in it back then, actually), and art direction is fantastic - not to mention all the dated low-polyness can be fixed with dozens of available fanmods.


When I played it it was after I played Skyrim. I picked up Oblivion in 2014, I think. Compared to the other games that came out then it looked horrible and I just couldn't do it. Plus I hated the skill system and the magic.


----------



## LumeKat (Jun 28, 2017)

Oblivion looks fine when modded, but the level up system sucks. I just straight up cheat myself up to 20 and never level up again.

I didn't like the first Dragon Age, seemed really forced to me. EA just wanted their own same old uncreative Tolkien world with the market already saturated with TES, Warcraft and D&D. And the awkward digital romance gave me the chills. Just like in Mass Effect which I like when there's stuff to do between the talking.


----------



## Tavelius (Jun 28, 2017)

I liked Oblivion quite a lot, and was a bit disappointed with Skyrim, because it was too streamlined and simple. To me the best Elder Scrolls game will always be Morrowind.  

As for a popular game I don't like, Super Hot. I got it recently in a bundle and I can't seem to get into it, I certainly don't get what the fuss is about.


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jun 28, 2017)

LumeKat said:


> Oblivion looks fine when modded, but the level up system sucks. I just straight up cheat myself up to 20 and never level up again.
> 
> I didn't like the first Dragon Age, seemed really forced to me. EA just wanted their own same old uncreative Tolkien world with the market already saturated with TES, Warcraft and D&D. And the awkward digital romance gave me the chills. Just like in Mass Effect which I like when there's stuff to do between the talking.


You can't mod an Xbox 360. I wish I could, believe me.

I agree with you on the level system. It's just so weird and complex and I hate it. I like simple skill systems that are still flexible, like Skyrim's. Like seriously, why is Acrobatics even a skill?


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 28, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> When I played it it was after I played Skyrim. I picked up Oblivion in 2014, I think. Compared to the other games that came out then it looked horrible and I just couldn't do it. Plus I hated the skill system and the magic.


Compared to 2014 games? Well, of course it is, it's a very early title in X360 library, and it came from an era where PS2 was still a supported console. Compare the game to many other 2006 releases, from Bully to Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, and you'll see that it's actually one of the better-looking games of the year.
(Skill system is a legitimate complaint, though - not the one I agree with, since I kinda like the thing, but yeah, it's divisive)


----------



## Cloudyhue (Jul 3, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Compared to 2014 games? Well, of course it is, it's a very early title in X360 library, and it came from an era where PS2 was still a supported console. Compare the game to many other 2006 releases, from Bully to Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, and you'll see that it's actually one of the better-looking games of the year.
> (Skill system is a legitimate complaint, though - not the one I agree with, since I kinda like the thing, but yeah, it's divisive)


Well yeah, it was good for its time, but now it's doesn't hold up as much as it did back then. It's really just personal preference.


----------



## septango (Jul 4, 2017)

overwatch, or any blizzard game really

too over designed yet generic visually usually, and genres I dont care for


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 4, 2017)

Any RTS game for the "rule" more APM the better and because i suck at those honestly, but these games are just boring in my opinion.
Any fighting....except of Tekken franchise which got the most enjoyable fighting system which got sense.
Modern FPS games, where the hell are projectile based enemies, where are pickups, where the fuck is "complex" level design, what the hell with "atificial difficulty" in every game like that.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jul 4, 2017)

This is going to be a big one.

*takes a breath*

Witcher III: Wild Hunt.

Why?

*takes a deeper breath*

Because it was so damn boring.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Jul 4, 2017)

Actually i've tried Undertale but i'm bad at those types of games so i basically rage quit at the Napstablook fight


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 4, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> This is going to be a big one.
> 
> *takes a breath*
> 
> ...



Fair enough
Generally those type of games can be boring.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 4, 2017)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Overwatch.
> 
> Everyone seems to be into it and my god, no one would shut up about it when it was released. It had so little content and its price wasn't justified. I was looking forward to it, bought it, and was immediately bored within a week because of its slim pickings. It's better now, but still doesn't grab my attention.
> 
> Probably doesn't help that my standards lie with UT2004.



I know that feeling....honestly i haven't played Quake Champions (yet), but from what i saw...just kinda dont speaks to me.
Got same "issue" as you, but with that difference that my stardards lies in Quake 3


----------



## ilexdusk (Jul 4, 2017)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Overwatch.
> 
> Everyone seems to be into it and my god, no one would shut up about it when it was released. It had so little content and its price wasn't justified. I was looking forward to it, bought it, and was immediately bored within a week because of its slim pickings. It's better now, but still doesn't grab my attention.
> 
> Probably doesn't help that my standards lie with UT2004.


Same... that and multiplayer just doesn't really appeal to me anymore. Forever a loner T-T


----------



## Sagt (Jul 10, 2017)

Just thought of some other games to add onto my earlier post: 

Bioshock Infinite, Far Cry 3, Sonic Generations and FTL: Faster Than Light


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 10, 2017)

Gonna pick up and try New Vegas again. i got it on release day and was reeeeeally disappointed with it. Everyone else seemed to love it but i just couldn't get into it. Maybe now that there's MORE THAN ENOUGH mods out there i might be able to fix all the problems i had with it.

i want more RPGs like Morrowind where your character learns by _doing_ rather than just killing. it makes no sense when you can pour endless experience points into a school or skill your character has never or rarely _done_. For instance, in Fallout3 and Vegas, despite having never even jiggled the doornob, my character can buff their lockpick skill to master level by murdering things. What?! How does that work?! -And how does stomping on cockroaches make my hand grenades stronger???


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jul 10, 2017)

Dark Souls.

I can't get into it. I hear a lot of fans including my boyfriend say "it's meant to be hard! >:3 Such a grind." I am tempted to say it might be a PR tactic to cover for game flaws


----------



## Tavelius (Jul 10, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I am tempted to say it might be a PR tactic to cover for game flaws



I'm a huge Dark Souls fanboy, I even purchased a used ps4 to play bloodborne, but I agree. The second one especially was marketed around being too hard, and in the game itself there are a lot of reused ideas from the first one, and most of the difficult parts are accomplished by throwing more enemies at you, and multi-creature bosses, which is rather cheap. The first Dark Souls barrier of entry is rather steep, and the PC port is crap, but in the second and third ones the learning curve is manageable and the combat more fast paced and fluid, and magic isn't a chore. When recommending the franchise I say go for the second or third one, but the first one will always have a special place in my heart. <3


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 10, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Gonna pick up and try New Vegas again. i got it on release day and was reeeeeally disappointed with it. Everyone else seemed to love it but i just couldn't get into it. Maybe now that there's MORE THAN ENOUGH mods out there i might be able to fix all the problems i had with it.
> 
> i want more RPGs like Morrowind where your character learns by _doing_ rather than just killing. it makes no sense when you can pour endless experience points into a school or skill your character has never or rarely _done_. For instance, in Fallout3 and Vegas, despite having never even jiggled the doornob, my character can buff their lockpick skill to master level by murdering things. What?! How does that work?! -And how does stomping on cockroaches make my hand grenades stronger???


Eh... the experience point system is relatively minor compared to what came up in later Bethesda IPs. What immediately comes to mind are the absurd number of "quality of life" perks in both Skyrim and Fallout 4 that are solely there to make things easier at higher levels, rather than to allow you to do something that wouldn't otherwise be possible strictly through game mechanics.

Fortunately, that's what mods are for.


----------



## noxnogatabah (Jul 10, 2017)

I can't get into most FPSs in general.  A lot of modern Military Guy Shooties Things games just don't look interesting to me, especially ones that look wayyyy too much like CoD.  CoD's alright, though.  If I ever do play FPSs, though, it's usually the old Dooms, Turok, Time Splitters, and Perfect Dark.


----------



## MalloMoo (Jul 10, 2017)

I tried really hard to get into Far Cry, Uncharted, Tomb Raider, but for some reason I just couldn't do it. Don't get me wrong, I love trying to collect things, Wildlands was incredibly fun for a while when I had others to play with. I just didn't like the characters of the other ones for me to really get into it. 
Another tough one was the Disgaea series. I love tactical RPGs, but it was just... annoying to me. 
Also, Dark Souls. Because no thank you, I hate myself as it is and I don't need to smash controllers.


----------



## Lizzy (Jul 11, 2017)

Dark Souls is something I really want to get into but seem to be just terrible at it for what ever reason, which is a shame ;w;


----------



## Karatine (Jul 11, 2017)

Witcher 3: It's good, but nothing has hooked me into it and makes me want to play more. Even after 20 hours.

Enderal (Mod for Skyrim): Same deal with Witcher 3. And the whole skill books-as-your-only-way-of-increasing-your-skills felt like a dumb idea. 

Half Life 2 Ep1: Nothing really wrong with it, I just think it's a mundane shooter. But I think that contrasts heavily with a lot of people's opinions on it.

Thomas Was Alone: People seemed to really care about the characters and story, and that it's emotionally moving. I never really felt anything throughout the story, or for the characters. Except maybe frustration when a character wouldn't jump and falls off the edge.

Mario 64: I was awful at it with the tank controls. I find the graphical style really unsettling for some reason. Never finished it.

Bioshock Infinite: It started off looking like it would be a great game, but once the plot got off the rails it had really lost much of its initial charm. I was beyond caring once the big twists and reveals set in. After completing it I don't understand why people consider it a masterpiece. Or to be that fun of a game.


----------



## Denji (Jul 11, 2017)

Skyrim, I just can't get into it, I'm not sure why.


----------



## OrcKing (Jul 11, 2017)

Call of Duty (all of them)

I just don't enjoy call of duty games :/ I mean full disclosure I don't normally enjoy FPS games, but there are some I have like Lost Planet 2. But yea with Call of Duty it just...boreing.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Jul 11, 2017)

OrcKing said:


> Call of Duty (all of them)
> 
> I just don't enjoy call of duty games :/ I mean full disclosure I don't normally enjoy FPS games, but there are some I have like Lost Planet 2. But yea with Call of Duty it just...boreing.


Lost Planet its more like TPS ^^


----------



## draqen (Jul 30, 2017)

Silent Hill 4. I found it honestly to be the most frustrating game i've ever played xD. But i love all the other silent hills.


----------



## Sagt (Aug 18, 2017)

Pretty much any MOBA, the learning curve is pretty rough for a lot of them.


----------



## Julen (Aug 18, 2017)

any game like warcraft, Lol or that kinda deal.

played on a friend's PC for a little while, and i just got absolutely bored.

yuo dun get to kill fascist
=
bad gmae in me book


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 21, 2017)

No man sky. I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 22, 2017)

silver0322 said:


> No man sky. I just couldn't get into it.


Really? People like that game, all I've heard from people is how disappointed they were with it.


----------



## silver0322 (Aug 22, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> Really? People like that game, all I've heard from people is how disappointed they were with it.


now that the update hit and its what they promised to begin with. people seem to like it.


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 22, 2017)

silver0322 said:


> now that the update hit and its what they promised to begin with. people seem to like it.


Ah, maybe I'll have to reinstall it and give it another go then...


----------



## Dongding (Aug 22, 2017)

Karatine said:


> Mario 64: I was awful at it with the tank controls.


Tank controls?


----------



## GreenZone (Sep 12, 2017)

i want to say Elite dangerous 

ive given up on it the game is shit its got a lot of fun elements but overall its crap 

the most fanboy elitist community in exsistance

the game assumes you have no life 
everything is a chore 
the game almost discourages you from exploring combat 

you can lose all your progress over really stupid shit 

the game is just fucking shit


----------



## redhusky (Sep 12, 2017)

Depression Quest, I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 12, 2017)

When I was growing up, all my friends were hooked on Final Fantasy 8 (Shadowed by 7, but I enjoyed that one). At the time, I wasn't as big on sci fi as I am now, and I just couldn't get into the semi modern/futuristic aspect of it. I ended up playing it all the way to the final boss (Never beat it), and thought the space bit was kinda cool, but overall, that game was just an endless drain of my time when I could have been playing better games, like Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 12, 2017)

The Hitman - the series I desperately want to love, but just can't. The only good entry is probably Blood Money, which is genuinely one of the greatest stealth games in history; all the others are flawed in various unpleasant ways. Codename 47 is more of a clunky shooter with stealth stapled on; Silent Assassin and Contracts are absurdly hard, with disguises being close to useless (everything can blow your cover, from being around the guards for 2-3 seconds to, well, just _running) _and AI acting in random manner; Absolution was dumbed down to the point of killing all the reasons to play Hitman games in the first place (that is, open map and an ability to plan your hits in lots of ways); and the 2016 reboot, while trying to return to the acclaimed Blood Money formula, was ruined by its "episodic" distribution. A rare case of one incredibly brilliant game in the series being surrounded by unpolished or misguided entries. Play Blood Money if you haven't already, avoid anything else unless you're into this kind of games.



redhusky said:


> Depression Quest, I just couldn't get into it.


Depression Quest was overhyped by the press, but hardly beloved. If I remember correctly, it was one of the reasons for the whole GamerGate thing - people accused game journalists of hyping it due to supposedly having some less-than-professional connections with creator, Zoe Quinn. General consensus is that's a very mediocre visual novel that tries to justify itself by trying to tackle a difficult topic - but games like The Cat Lady or even Silent Hill 2 (which deal with theme of depression in much more sophisticated and complex way) already make Depression Quest severely obsolete.


----------



## MissLizzyLizard (Sep 12, 2017)

I dunno theres loads.

Oh, Dark Souls!
I understand theyre good, but theyre very grim for me. No music or anything ;(


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 12, 2017)

MissLizzyLizard said:


> I dunno theres loads.
> 
> Oh, Dark Souls!
> I understand theyre good, but theyre very grim for me. No music or anything ;(


Eh? Dark Souls has some of the greatest music in last decade of video games or so - it's not constant, but when it plays, it's fantastic.


----------



## ellaerna (Sep 12, 2017)

Lizzy said:


> Dark Souls is something I really want to get into but seem to be just terrible at it for what ever reason, which is a shame ;w;


Don't worry. I feel like the majority of people suck at Dark Souls.
I've played all three games and every single DLC and I'm still really bad at it.


----------



## Dongding (Sep 12, 2017)

It's hard but the PVP is so fun. So many builds/weapon fighting styles to choose from with godly hitbox detection.

I made a rolling parry/backstab archer. Just harass with weak ass arrows the whole fight (30-60 damage roughly with composite bow) and do dodge shots when you can bait an attack for a free hit. They start getting impatient and R1 spamming then you switch to parrying.

That strategy falls apart with ganks. You can still do rolling shots and parries but it gets much riskier when there's a second player punishing anything less than perfect execution.

The harassment value for this build is so fun if you can keep distance between you and your target using DS3's ample scenery and a few select spells/miracles... you know which ones...


----------



## MinhtheMage (Sep 30, 2017)

Paladins. I guess I'm a bit biased because I play Overwatch pretty much every spare minute I get, but something about Paladins is really boring to me.


----------



## coldbrew (Oct 1, 2017)

Final Fantasy: except for War of the Lions, I can't seem to get myself interested in the series. Looks pretty, sure, but the designs never resonated with me enough, and I never really liked JRPGs so...Imma continue listening to friends rave about it instead :/

Kingdom Hearts: tried it on the PS2. Quit not even an hour into the first act. Same for the DS one; I didn't even make it past the tutorial. I think I got bored XD *gets butchered by fans*

GTA, Watchdogs 2: It's probably the jokes and satire that's too on the nose for me, I guess. It's frigging detailed and amazing, but the sandbox gets boring after a while...call me a bore, but I don't like spending time blowing up stuff and doing stunts when I can explore prettier fantasy open worlds in games like Witcher, Borderlands, Far Cry, Fallout and others instead.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 10, 2017)

Final Fantasy and Chrono Trigger. How are turn based rpgs fun? I gave a pass to Earthbound because of it's unconventional twist on Turn Based combat and it's general charm. Conversely, I can't get the appeal of Undertale, it's a Earthbound facsimile with light bullet hell mechanics fused with traditional turn based rpg mechanics. It's not innovative and it's not particularly fun. 

I suppose I'm kind of bored with Modern gaming in general (excluding Dark Souls) that was until I played Cuphead. A game that remembered it's supposed to be a game, fancy that! Cuphead was the best thing to happen to gaming in years.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 10, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Final Fantasy and Chrono Trigger. How are turn based rpgs fun?


Depends on how they're implemented. I'm personally fond of it being integrated with a strategy element that literally offers new and interesting angles of attack, if my love of XCOM is any indication.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 11, 2017)

I can't get into Destiny again - I liked the randomness of getting a unique roll of a gun that I tried out, but from what I understand random rolls are gone and fixed rolls are there, and they said that fixed rolls are there because they can change perks on the guns easier, yet they did change random perks with shotguns in Destiny 1 with removing the shot package.
I've played the beta and did not enjoy the slow and barren PVE strike and didn't want to hold on that at first, yet watching more gameplay only confirmed my suspicions, and I'm not a fan, so no to Destiny 2.
Though I did just play the Battlefront II Beta and my body is ready for that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 11, 2017)

Only tried COD once. I hated how easy it was for your character to die. I can't stand how popular the series is.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 11, 2017)

Minecraft, tried it a few time only lasted 5 minutes untill i would get bored out of my mind. I also never understood how people could watch youtubers to play it too.


----------



## Rant (Oct 12, 2017)

Overwatch. At it's core it's just another fps and I've never liked them. I can handle games like fallout and uncharted because there's freedom and your not required to use a gun for everything.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 12, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> Minecraft, tried it a few time only lasted 5 minutes untill i would get bored out of my mind. I also never understood how people could watch youtubers to play it too.


I can see reasons to dislike Minecraft, but it's really not the kind of game you dig in for 5 minutes to check if it's good or not. Despite the reputation of a "kids game", there's a pretty big learning curve involved - how to craft, where to mine, what to do on the first day, how to survive the night without getting your ass blown by a creeper, not to mention farming, alchemy, trading, and all that stuff. The real fun begins once you get all the basics - the game is all about creating your own fun, so once you get all the tools in your head to do just that, you'll be too pre-occupied to get bored .u.


----------



## Crimcyan (Oct 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I can see reasons to dislike Minecraft, but it's really not the kind of game you dig in for 5 minutes to check if it's good or not. Despite the reputation of a "kids game", there's a pretty big learning curve involved - how to craft, where to mine, what to do on the first day, how to survive the night without getting your ass blown by a creeper, not to mention farming, alchemy, trading, and all that stuff. The real fun begins once you get all the basics - the game is all about creating your own fun, so once you get all the tools in your head to do just that, you'll be too pre-occupied to get bored .u.


I was a kid when this game came out, all my friends were into it lmao. I tried it on my friends account which had alot stuff already on it and i still couldn't get into the game. Its just i couldn't really find a point to continue playing it. I was playing it alongside little big planet at the time (which is also a creative game) and I just found little big planet a much better game and stuck with it instead of minecraft.
But I do have alot of respect for notch for creating minecraft and getting it to where it is now


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Oct 12, 2017)

The Zelda series. I don't get what the hype is all about. I gave some of them a shot, ranging from NES to n64 but I got bored very fast.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Oct 12, 2017)

Call of Duty. Literally any of them. I can stand it once I just start and need to get used to the guns, but once i get the right settings and I find a gun I like, I end up getting insane K: D:As every game and I get bored. I don't see the appeal of those games. maybe it's the power fantasy behind them


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> I can see reasons to dislike Minecraft, but it's really not the kind of game you dig in for 5 minutes to check if it's good or not. Despite the reputation of a "kids game", there's a pretty big learning curve involved - how to craft, where to mine, what to do on the first day, how to survive the night without getting your ass blown by a creeper, not to mention farming, alchemy, trading, and all that stuff. The real fun begins once you get all the basics - the game is all about creating your own fun, so once you get all the tools in your head to do just that, you'll be too pre-occupied to get bored .u.


I'd argue the same for other sandbox builder games like _Space Engineers_.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 12, 2017)

Agree, on Overwatch, Minecraft and Cod. Why are these games so popular? Why are shooters so popular still rather? They've been run into the ground with how little variation they put into the game.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 12, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Agree, on Overwatch, Minecraft and Cod. Why are these games so popular? Why are shooters so popular still rather? They've been run into the ground with how little variation they put into the game.



Shooters are popular, because you can drop in for a few minutes and roll out.  I remember playing in tournaments for Novalogic's Delta Force Land Warrior, and Joint Operations.  Our entire squad was within our real unit, and our actual training laid out some of the most epic ragequits known to mankind.  

Everyone else was playing in thier fantasyland, and we're over here like: "We do this everyday without the ability to respawn lol."


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's my main grievance to air with the whole FPS genre. The whole "21st century/war on terror" theme has been completely run into the ground. I think a game where you'd fight in Korea in 1952 or Vietnam in 1969 would be really interesting. But, all of these games have to be set today or in the near future. Hell, even WWI and WWII would be a fun thing to try.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Oct 12, 2017)

Undertale.

I just can't get into it. It got over-hyped and made out to be something far greater then it actually was/is.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 12, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Agree, on Overwatch, Minecraft and Cod. Why are these games so popular? Why are shooters so popular still rather? They've been run into the ground with how little variation they put into the game.


Shooters are popular because of making for the most dynamic-yet-complex PVP experience - they're perfect for multiplayer gaming, and, well, multiplayer gaming is thriving nowadays 

Minecraft is popular because of its universal appeal - kids can play it because there's no sex or violence, adults can enjoy it because it's complex; slow-paced players can dig into building and farming, fast-paced players can explore dungeons and smack everything with a sword; casual players can just play it to walk around and look at pretty biomes, hardcore players can try and make all sorts of crazy stuff (like computers or space shuttles); etc, etc. There's just something for everyone, and that broad range makes it so popular. The only thing that baffled me at first is how it's popular around children, but that makes sense too in context - again, no blood and gore, and aside of Oregon Trail, it's probably the closest to make you learn stuff (especially when it comes to redstone - some heavy logic involved) while actually being entertaining. I'm kinda happy so many kids prefer stuff like Minecraft and Terraria, rather than CoD and GTA (like it was a decade ago).


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Oct 12, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> Call of Duty. Literally any of them. I can stand it once I just start and need to get used to the guns, but once i get the right settings and I find a gun I like, I end up getting insane K: D:As every game and I get bored. I don't see the appeal of those games. maybe it's the power fantasy behind them


Cod are generaly known as "quake for dummies". All kills is just a matter of reaction than anything, so when you're turn back to your opponent....you're pretty much dead. Maps are just random buildings, streets and whatever put there without thought or i guess even any beta-testing. All leveling up aspect can be good, but how they fucked this up, by making some of weapons, perks just oddly OP.


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> Undertale.
> 
> I just can't get into it. It got over-hyped and made out to be something far greater then it actually was/is.


Undertale is one of those games that were eventually ruined by huge amount of hype - I know many people who fell in love with this game back when it was only released/in demo state, and I also know a lot of folks who disliked the game long after it got all the awards and gathered a toxic fanbase. When you play something like that for the first time, without knowing everything or being even remotely spoiled by memes/references, it's a truly magic and unique experience; but when you get into it after all the silly fanarts and Sans/Papyrus memes, many of its elements feel trite by default, not to mention you're expecting something special due to all the hype, so disappointment is inevitable. That's why I prefer to play games like Undertale or Cuphead either as soon as possible, or long after the hype train has left the town - that's probably the only way to get a proper first experience from something like this.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Shooters are popular because of making for the most dynamic-yet-complex PVP experience - they're perfect for multiplayer gaming, and, well, multiplayer gaming is thriving nowadays
> 
> Minecraft is popular because of its universal appeal - kids can play it because there's no sex or violence, adults can enjoy it because it's complex; slow-paced players can dig into building and farming, fast-paced players can explore dungeons and smack everything with a sword; casual players can get deep into exploration, hardcore players can try and make all sorts of crazy stuff (like computers or space shuttles); etc, etc. There's just something for everyone, and that broad range makes it so popular. The only thing that baffled me at first is how it's popular around children, but that makes sense too in context - again, no blood and gore, and aside of Oregon Trail, it's probably the closest to make you learn stuff (especially when it comes to redstone - some heavy logic involved) while actually being entertaining. I'm kinda happy so many kids prefer stuff like Minecraft and Terraria, rather than CoD and GTA (like it was a decade ago).



There is more strategy and depth and variability in a standard MMORPG, ironically. Shooters stick the same tired movement and gameplay as ever other modern military shooter before it. Every shooter these days wants to stick to believability and realism, and almost every shooters apes COD's movement and gunplay with the exception of Destiny, which just apes what Halo did without any of the innovation. If you played a COD game, you've experienced half the 'unique' experience of other shooters. What little innovation there is is minor and not utilized much.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 12, 2017)

COD is Activision's cash cow. Quantity over quality....


----------



## Pipistrele (Oct 12, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> There is more strategy and depth and variability in a standard MMORPG, ironically. Shooters stick the same tired movement and gameplay as ever other modern military shooter before it. Every shooter these days wants to stick to believability and realism, and almost every shooters apes COD's movement and gunplay with the exception of Destiny, which just apes what Halo did without any of the innovation. If you played a COD game, you've experienced half the 'unique' experience of other shooters. What little innovation there is is minor and not utilized much.


Eeeh, I don't think I'll agree. Maybe true for casual shooters, but again, there's not that many of them - like, CoD series, maybe current-day Battlefield, and that's it, I guess. Stuff like CS:GO and ARMA3 still offer a huge amount of strategy, and that's not even going into more "niche" territory (Red Orchestra 2, Insurgency). I also don't really understand the grudge some people have against Overwatch and TF2 - in both games, "team" element actually works pretty well (you can't win if your team is disorganized, and you can easily drag your team down by not being competent or cooperative), and there's still enough skill-based movement for hardcore players to fly around.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 12, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Eeeh, I don't think I'll agree. Maybe true for casual shooters, but again, there's not that many of them - like, CoD series, maybe current-day Battlefield, and that's it, I guess. Stuff like CS:GO and ARMA3 still offer a huge amount of strategy, and that's not even going into more "niche" territory (Red Orchestra 2, Insurgency). I also don't really understand the grudge some people have against Overwatch and TF2 - in both games, "team" element actually works pretty well (you can't win if your team is disorganized, and you can easily drag your team down by not being competent or cooperative), and there's still enough skill-based movement for hardcore players to fly around.



CS:GO still falls victim to the ultra realistic mechanics garbage, same drab modern military setting, I'll concede it's better made and encourages team composition more than COD, and your movements are more freeform but it's a far cry from Unreal Tournament or Quake. ARMA 3 just doubles down on the modern military shooter formula and goes for the ultra realistic shooter. Again, I'll concede there is more strategic and tactical elements, but the actual mechanics of the game are very samey. Same automatic weapons, same sniper type weapon, same ability to toss a grenade, the variation in meachanics that I'll find in a shooter are painfully predictable. What those games do have is more thoughtful level design, but at the end of the day, your guns all serve a predictable and expected role in battle with little variation, your movement is still very average and plodding to simulate realism. Same mechanics, slightly different spin. Also, I enjoyed Team Fortress 2 because it took inspiration from games like Quake rather than COD. What I dislike about Overwatch is that it's TF2 done worse, in my opinion. I like the bigger emphasis on Teamplay but I just felt like I've seen it all before. It might be because I clocked over a 1000 hours in TF2, hence I am biased but, it just didn't do much for me.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 12, 2017)

Can i say Mystic Messenger despite having never actually played it myself? I don't really do dating sims or games where you just communicate with characters. I know what types of games i like and Mystic Messenger is not the type of game i like.

Another is Tap Tap Fish or whatever else it was called. The fish aquarium game with the sentient rock that you tap on. This one i actually have tried and i ended up uninstalling it a week later. Only played it for 2 days out of that week and i was already bored out of my mind with it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 12, 2017)

Pokemon.


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 13, 2017)

Fire Emblem. I tried Awakening and got bored pretty fast since all it was was reading and fighting.


----------

